# Will you buy the new DSi handheld?



## hova1 (Oct 2, 2008)

Will you buy the new DSi handheld?


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 2, 2008)

I haven't decided yet. I'm still stuck with a phat, and I don't play gba games so I think this is worth carrying around (and I think you can put music into the SD slot??? or somehow a mod can let you use this slot for further pirating???)
well I need to know more about this before I'm gonna buy it, and need to see if flashcarts will work...
but i'm definitely gonna get rid of my phat.
(wow, i'm lucky i didn't get a lite few months ago)


----------



## Brainy142 (Oct 2, 2008)

YES, wish it had better processor though.


----------



## Ducky (Oct 2, 2008)

I'll tell you..

If it has GBA support directly.. Probably yeah.
If its hackable , Yeah.
If I will be able to sell my older DS Yeah.


----------



## xalphax (Oct 2, 2008)

from what ive read, the ds lite is the better machine.


----------



## .TakaM (Oct 2, 2008)

of course.

I'll still be keeping my DSlites though.
I think the SD slot is enough to sell any true pirate on it.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Oct 2, 2008)

YOu cant make statements like that until its released and we know how resricted it is.


----------



## Gman 101 (Oct 2, 2008)

I'd say no... my CycloDS is perfect. It does everything the new DSi does except for the larger screen and camera. Pfft who NEEDS those? After all, this IS a gaming console...


----------



## dice (Oct 2, 2008)

The only situations where I would buy one is

1. If my ds lite breaks
2. If I can somehow get the dsi at a very cheap price (e.g. selling my current ds/getting it from a dodgy market 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
3. If I somehow stumble upon a million £


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes because I dont have one and I knew they are going to make the next redesign. Yes, I will buy it.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm going to try and get one ASAP and test flash kits on it


----------



## .TakaM (Oct 2, 2008)

Sir-Fritz said:
			
		

> YOu cant make statements like that until its released and we know how resricted it is.


it is absolutely inevitable.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm only hoping that the SD slot can somehow be used for gaming purposes XP
and because of the "game download" and the inbuilt web browser, the DSi seems to have a better CPU...
(just a quick guess though)(probably a larger RAM?)


----------



## Opium (Oct 2, 2008)

I'll probably get one down the line somewhere. The potential for DSiWare is pretty big. I like the new 'channels' interface too. Imagine hacking the DSi and loading homebrew from the SD slot and letting it show up as app 'channels' on the firmware. Your own SNES emulator app etc.

Not too shabby at all. I just wish it didn't look so much like the DS Lite and that the camera was actually useful for something besides taking your mugshot.


----------



## Shelleeson (Oct 2, 2008)

unless it comes free like my ds did i very much doubt it


----------



## kohkindachi (Oct 2, 2008)

I think i'll be buying as long as it _'can' _ play games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyone know roughly how much will it be in USD?


----------



## MAD_BOY (Oct 2, 2008)

Not gonna buy it. No slot-2 support for rumble, guitar hero, taito paddle and the soon-to-be-released motion pack, makes it a big show stopper for me.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 2, 2008)

MAD_BOY said:
			
		

> Not gonna buy it. No slot-2 support for rumble, guitar hero, taito paddle and the soon-to-be-released motion pack, makes it a big show stopper for me.


come to think of it, no GH


----------



## wichiandy (Oct 2, 2008)

I think I want to buy it, but It costs me so much money, so I have to find out the good advantages before buy this cool gadget.

I think it is cool, but I have to think about my economy, this NDSi has just little advantages to it, besides, I want to know if we could use AR or not, lets check it out~


----------



## Awdofgum (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes that's why, I never got another DS lite after my brother stole mine.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

I WILL seriously consider buying it....Looks very interesting to me, and I like that matte finish..

However, flashcarts are VERY important for me, so it'll probably depend on that....if the flashcarts still work, and how fast will pirating/homebrew scene grow around it..

I'm VERY interested in those cameras.....I hope they'll use them with some games..


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 2, 2008)

I'll wait for Wii 2, then sell that cause games will be shit.

With the profit from the Wii 2, I'll get the next Microsoft console.

No, I won't buy the DS 2.25 ( I got a DS lite only a few months ago)


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 2, 2008)

Like I said in the other topic, probably not.  Considering I use a slot-2 flashcart, I don't really have much of a choice.  =P  

That and my original model DS works as fine as ever.  I have a good camera.  That's really it.  =P


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 2, 2008)

IF I CANT PIRATE IT. I DONT F***ING WANT IT
IF I CAN. THEN I WANT IT.

(I don't "Buy" Games anymore...and nintendo is NOT going to convince me NOW..)


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 2, 2008)

i'll get one as soon as we figure how to ARRRRRRR it i guess


----------



## 2short (Oct 2, 2008)

no. I don't need it!


----------



## Renegade_R (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm buying it because

1) I own a SILVER DS Phat that I bought on launch date
2) i already know piracy carts work on it...they would have to change the entire architecture if they blocked them somehow.


----------



## Twiffles (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes... If I have the money to.


----------



## kmihalj (Oct 2, 2008)

Well when some killer game which does not work on regular DS lite or Phat then I'll buy it. (Zelda or somethin simillar)


----------



## Sstew (Oct 2, 2008)

Renegade_R said:
			
		

> I'm buying it because
> 
> 1) I own a SILVER DS Phat that I bought on launch date
> 2) i already know piracy carts work on it...they would have to change the entire architecture if they blocked them somehow.



Congrats, wanna cookie?
How do you know Flash carts work on it? They could have changed something, and none of us know because we dont have one yet.


----------



## cornaljoe (Oct 2, 2008)

They may not wok right away, but hackers love breaking through piracy protection so it won't be long before they get them working.  I probably won't get one until they release it here in the states.  It seems it will be released 2nd quarter 2009.


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 2, 2008)

Biggest selling point to me here is the downloadable stuff.. if the games on the download service are worth it.. I might get one.

Of course, If my current DSL breaks.. I'm getting one too


----------



## Dwight (Oct 2, 2008)

If my Cyclo works on it, hell yes.
If not, I'll probably get it when somebody figures out how to hack it.


----------



## Regiiko (Oct 2, 2008)

Definitely not buying one. My DSL does it's job.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Oct 2, 2008)

Definitely the fourth option. No point in buying it if I have to pay for all my games.


----------



## Shad0wguy (Oct 2, 2008)

There would have to be a must-have title for the download service or for my DSlite to break to make me want to buy one.


----------



## OuTee (Oct 2, 2008)

It doesn't look as good as DSL (no logo on the front), NO Guitar Hero on DSi and web browser isn't important in Handheld Console (i never used one in my PSP cause i can surf in the net on my PC duhhh...


----------



## jaxxster (Oct 2, 2008)

if i can find someone selling one thats fallen of the back of a lorry then ill consider getting it if its hackable, i dont mean just flashcarts, i want those lil apps for free too.


----------



## Xuio (Oct 2, 2008)

No gba slot, shorter battery life = NO


----------



## Renegade_R (Oct 2, 2008)

Sstew said:
			
		

> Renegade_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would could you change without breaking compatibility?  The reason why we needed Slot-2 Flashcarts+Pass Me devices initially was because we could not by-pass the authentication scheme.  Now that the authentication scheme has been broken, we have counterfeit games and Slot-1 flashcarts.  Of course I could be wrong...they could have a database of every legit game out there stored in the DS and then have a new authentication scheme for the new cards...flashcards work by telling the DS they are a legit game, then start injecting code stored on the microSD.

Everything can be blocked yes...but how far are you willing to go and how much R&D can you put into something to ensure the customer does not suffer.

Anyways start baking sir.


----------



## bombchu (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes. Yes, yes, yes, yes, yes. Yes.

Oh... shorter battery life? ... Yes. 

I'm not gonna import though 'cos... no. Not this early lol I will buy it at some point. I might hold out for colors... maybe. I've had a teal phat and I currently have a teal (ice blue import) lite... it'd be a shame to break that. I love the rare item status


----------



## kevenka (Oct 2, 2008)

Well...I thought the DS was great b/c of all the games we pirate...Unless there are exclusive games for this device...I don't see a significant reason to pay 40 more dollars for a built in 3 MP camera -.-


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 2, 2008)

kevenka said:
			
		

> Well...I thought the DS was great b/c of all the games we pirate...Unless there are exclusive games for this device...I don't see a significant reason to pay 40 more dollars for a built in 3 MP camera -.-


if the iDS has an sdhc slot that we can hack into im definitely getting one


----------



## Satangel (Oct 2, 2008)

No, but I'll buy the DS 2 when it comes out.


----------



## GameDragon (Oct 2, 2008)

Definately getting it. The potential of this thing is miles higher than DS Lite. Plus the DS Ware will most likely rock, as does Wii Ware. I probably won't sell my Lite though.


----------



## saxamo (Oct 2, 2008)

Lol, fuck no. I'm broke


----------



## hankchill (Oct 2, 2008)

I don't see a point in buying it. I've got a perfectly good crimson/black DS Lite, and don't care for the camera. Plus I play guitar hero on my DS a lot and the DSi would rob me of that... so definitely not, unless my current DS goes missing or breaks


----------



## DrKupo (Oct 2, 2008)

If someone can confirm that the menu is english/jap, and that flash carts work in it, I'll import it.


----------



## ridgecity (Oct 2, 2008)

Sadly, pirates don't buy stuff as the poll results say...


----------



## Flawsdraw (Oct 2, 2008)

As soon as it hits British Shores (or maybe yanks shores) I'll buy it as long as it isn't sucky, but it sounds good so i'll wait for reviews.


----------



## pilotwangs (Oct 2, 2008)

I will be getting one,they look incredible.

I don't really care about piracy that much(I can still use my DSlite),and no doubt someone will get around it easy enough.


----------



## Saitalv4.0 (Oct 2, 2008)

We all know it'll be hacked and cracked in no time, IF the current bag of goodies won't work, out the box. Let's face it, most of the major systems have been hacked, cracked, and crackerjacked. And an SD-port built in? We know that there's gonna be some circumventing, because we know Nintendo's gonna be a pain about it. But the real questions are...

SD or SDHC??? Isn't the Wii only SD?

And media playback...mp3, only or video as well?

Didn't the DS Lite get a November release, and USA get an April? Is history repeating itself?


----------



## Joey R. (Oct 2, 2008)

Dice has my same feelings about this DSi. I already have a camera and an MP3 player, I can live without Mii support and downloadable content... unless my DS becomes completely useless, I won't be buying this new model. I don't feel it's a necessary step to take like when I upgraded from the classic DS to the Lite model.


----------



## Trolly (Oct 2, 2008)

I'll probably wait for the next "revision", or if they're going to make a proper new handheld. Right now, the features look cool, but by no means vital. The DS Ware games should be playable on the DS emulator too, if there are any particularly good ones, and that's the only big reason I'd bother with it.


----------



## Lelouch (Oct 2, 2008)

yep, I'm going to wait for a limited edition one or at least a better color though.  if that doesn't happen then *black* xD


----------



## Doggy124 (Oct 2, 2008)

judging from all the info we have, no

but if there is some interesting feature later, maybe.


----------



## wiidsguy (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes this things kicks so much ass, just look at it sexy, and great games, the ap store opens so many doors and the camera, i want it


----------



## Law (Oct 2, 2008)

Can't say I will. Removal of the Slot-2 is pretty lame (Yes, I still play GBA games). Also, the camera is useless to me since I already have a digital camera that's better. Couldn't care less about the bigger screens, either.


Chances are I'd only get one if my DS Lite were to break, and I couldn't find one for sale anywhere.


----------



## bombchu (Oct 2, 2008)

Lelouch said:
			
		

> yep, I'm going to wait for a limited edition one or at least a better color though.  if that doesn't happen then *black* xD



Oh, it'll happen... I want it now.


----------



## genofunk (Oct 2, 2008)

oh god yes!


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 2, 2008)

Nintendo is going to send a worldwide frequency signal to cause all current DS units, both original and Lite models, to self-destruct with the coming of this new system.

What do you mean "You don't want to buy the DSi"?!  Fuck that shit, now you don't have a choice!


----------



## DjoeN (Oct 2, 2008)

I pre-order it ASAP when playasia has it on pre-order!


----------



## Maz7006 (Oct 2, 2008)

Gman 101 said:
			
		

> I'd say no... my CycloDS is perfect. It does everything the new DSi does except for the larger screen and camera. Pfft who NEEDS those? After all, this IS a gaming console...





Exatcly what i was thinking, who needs a VGA camera, and an extra LEd Light, its just another piece of nonsense. THe DS lite with a flashcard is just better.


----------



## kevenka (Oct 2, 2008)

agreed...I am just interested in seeing if it lives up to the hype...I mean, what if they are able to produce some kind of special homebrew that will only work for the DSi? also, isn't it just like the DS FAT and DS Lite..They just alter the looks and added a few features(The DSi shouldn't really be getting hyped up should it? They just added a camera slot and slightly bigger screen, and the sd thing was already presented in the flash cards) The games should play the same on any of the 3 counsils right? I am just confused as to why temp members are getting excited over something that doesn't really add much but cost a lot more...(The matted finish is nice though.)


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Oct 2, 2008)

Chances are
1. if i have the money to afford it I will not buy it
2. even though my birthday is coming up (october 25) I wont get it or wont it.
3.I like the ds lite and psp slim better. I have both of them
4I'm a nintendo Fan boy/Sony Fanboy


----------



## R2DJ (Oct 2, 2008)

This won't last long on kids' hands. My cousins drop their DSes very often and they don't give a shyte. Same for losing their styli. Also, that new speaker will be more prone to dust and dirt, me thinks.

The only thing that will make me buy this is WPA and flashcart support.


----------



## Orangegamer (Oct 2, 2008)

ive just calculated the price and its basicly the same price as a ds lite
but still i might buy one because i play on my cousins one whenever he comes around
and hes got the PHAT DS
hes got a DS ONE, R4 and an R6 gold
i might convince him in getting it aswell
hes so outdated


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Oct 2, 2008)

The DSi is just a new DS Lite dubbed down and with added media support.

I don't need a mp3 player which will have horrible quality. Downloaded games probably won't be worth it.

Battery life is shorter on this one, no gba slot, it's the same size (the only difference is 4G in weight, because they remove gba cover and stylus is different.)

Hell, if I want all the new features, I will just buy a mp3 player, buy a digital cam and browse internet on my computer  .... All those will do it better than the DSi version.

In other words, all those new features are useless. Might as well make a totally new handled that follow up the DS while you're at it.

Next what are Nintendo gonna do, a DS with a cellphone?


----------



## monaug5 (Oct 2, 2008)

I am buying this since I have had 3 ds'es (2 phats and one lite) they are all broken so this will be my last one so I wish to go out with a bang.


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 2, 2008)

If you can pirate, maybe, if not, fuck no. 2 cameras? Pointless. I don't have a Wii myself, so idc.


----------



## Orc (Oct 2, 2008)

Black and white.
Hopefully they don't go color crazy this time.


----------



## Henrike (Oct 2, 2008)

no, definitely no =P
to exchange the slot-2 for a pair of cameras is a GIANT let down
i only hope that my beloved games don't start to use the cam as an essencial feature 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and in my country it will cost an arm and a leg =P


----------



## Sephi (Oct 2, 2008)

I might buy, depends on whether or not I can get the money


----------



## Zenith94 (Oct 2, 2008)

I just saved $330 buck for a Xbox 360 but I think iam going to waste it on this thing.


----------



## ackers (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm quite happy with my Lite to be honest. If I had no DS and was looking to buy one I'd defo wait for this, but I don't think it's worthy enough to upgrade from a Lite. No better graphics? No extra juice for possible homebrew such as YouTubeDS to happen? No thanks... plus it won't be good for GBA enthusiasts. And what's with the 'i'? Looks dumb in the logo and sounds dumb.

It'll likely have fw upgrades like the PSP to piss pirates off.

*Posts merged*



			
				ZenithMaur said:
			
		

> I just saved $330 buck for a Xbox 360 but I think iam going to waste it on this thing.


If you already have a DS, get the 360.


----------



## Hit (Oct 2, 2008)

I don't have a DS anymore since it broke, but looking at this I don't want a DS anymore
It's so ugly with the camera in front, plus I think it's an to big expansion for a simple redesign which isn't going to last long since the DS line is really old already


----------



## layzieyez (Oct 2, 2008)

The reason I bought my DS, PSP, and Wii was primarily because I knew I could run backups on them.  Why would I deviate?


----------



## Vater Unser (Oct 2, 2008)

I was going to sell my DS Lite for a DSi.
That was, until I found out it doesn't have a GBA slot. That SUCKS.

It's barely slimmer, and that's why they got rid of the GBA slot? Pathetic. And at the same time, they're going for huge fucking SD cards, instead of Micro SDs, which are the standard for most modern portable devices now.
It's not the fact that the GBA slot is gone that makes me mad, it's the fact that it's gone for no good reason. Just look at bottom of the device, it has a huge empty space that just has "Insert GBA cartridge here" written all over it. I'd be okay with the GBA slot not being there, if they at least made the DSi considerably smaller in exchange. But no, instead of making it smaller, it's actually pretty much the same size, and even bigger in two dimensions than it was before. What the hell?

And what kind of moron really believes the higher price of the DSi (in comparison to the DS Lite) is justified in any way? Apart from the slightly bigger screens and the two cheapo cameras, there seems to be no technical difference at all. And they're really charging a higher price, even though the DS Lite didn't have a price cut in ages?
I mean, it costs like 180$ even in Japan. Of course, that's probably not the price you'll pay in the states, but the figure alone is pretty close to the current price of an XBox fucking Threesixty. If you buy your DSi with a game, you're actually paying more than for an XBox360 Arcade, which already comes with a collection of games. That's an incredibly low value you're getting with your DSi, if you ask me.

The MP3 playback and WPA1&WPA2 compatibility is what we might have already had for a long time, if Nintendo wasn't so dumb not to enable firmware updates for the DS, unlike Sony, who were ahead of them once again. Okay, if that was the case, we might not be able to use our flashcards today, either, but still. How does something the other DS models could have had in the first place qualify as a selling point for their product? If Sony made a revision like this, the whole gaming world would be booing at them (remember when the PS3 lost its PS2 backwards compatibility?). But if it comes from Nintendo? "No problemo. Bought."
Does anyone remember when Nintendo said they might release a Wii model that's capable of playing back DVDs? This is basically the same thing.


And a camera in your Nintendo handheld. Seriously. As if the two people here who don't own a camera phone yet needed one now.
It might even seem like a good idea to some of you right now, but I bet you'll change your mind after using the camera function for a bit.
There's no button that'll send you into camera mode instantly, so in order to take pics, you'll have to reboot your DS and make your way through the safety warning and the DS menu. I also wonder what MP3 playback will be like. "Doodeedoo, I'm sitting here in the bus, listening to my favorite podcasts. Oh, look at that, two deers mating in the park, let's take a photo! Oh shit, why did the music playback stop?"
Maybe I'm just being pessimistic here, but that's exactly the kind of half-assed new firmware I'd expect from Nintendo. Unless I'm proven wrong, keep in mind that that's how the features might be you'll be getting with your DSi. I'll prefer a _real_ MP3 player and a _real_ digital camera at any time. Or a device that does both things fine. But I don't want a device that does both things, and neither of them right.


----------



## kevenka (Oct 2, 2008)

your not being pestamistic...you are mainly talking yourself out of buying it. I couldn't have said it any better aswell thouh.


----------



## Isaiah (Oct 3, 2008)

hmm ill buy it late next yearbecause my dad just bought me a new ds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and I would feel bad if i just traded it in and get a new ds so if the new dsi gets really good apps(perhaps a app that lets you download the maps in your area so you can view them.) Ill still keep my dsl and if flash carts dont work on it im not buying it considering i already have a digi cam and a mp3... meh.


----------



## Midna (Oct 3, 2008)

I personally am impressed by the changes and am pretty hooked now. To mister 1500 line of pessimism above, I think the channel interface and dsi store would sell it too me alone, but as you seem to be busy coming up with more reasons to justify your tightness, You probably overlooked all the stuff you couldn't find a reason to say sucked. As for the presence of a camera, which you seem to think detracts from the worth of the handheld, have you ever considered a skype type app where you could talk face to face with people, and maybe even show them images of what you see through the second camera? I, personally am all for it.


----------



## neonix (Oct 3, 2008)

Probably not. The DSi is quite ugly and the features don't catch my attention much.

The battery life on the DSi is significantly lower than the DS lite.


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> ** listed by screen brightness, lowest to highest
> DSi: 9-14 hours, 8-12, 6-9, 4-6, 3-4
> DS Lite: 15-19 hours, 10-15, 7-11, 5-8



What I look forward to is loading games off the SD slot and hacking the DS Ware and whatever emulated games Nintendo releases through the DSi Store (maybe NES, SNES, GBA). But it still won't make me buy one. I can see DS Ware apps getting hacked and compiled into .nds form to run on a flash cart.


----------



## Keitaro Urashima (Oct 3, 2008)

Of course, I buy it. It have bigger screen & play MP3 .


----------



## knoxvillz (Oct 3, 2008)

Keitaro Urashima said:
			
		

> Of course, I buy it. It have bigger screen & play MP3 .



actually it only has slightly bigger screens and it cannot play mp3's just only AAC


----------



## Heran Bago (Oct 3, 2008)

A $200 entry free for DLC on a handheld?

Screw that.


----------



## LagunaCid (Oct 3, 2008)

proobably not.
Unless it's more powerful than the DS.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Oct 3, 2008)

Ummm where are people getting the reports concerning battery life? Just curious but I've read about 6 articles--none of them mentioned battery life at all....


----------



## Lelouch (Oct 3, 2008)

the no gba slot was probably the biggest let down for me, I just got my ezflash 3in1 in the mail today


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Oct 3, 2008)

I probably will get one. My mom said I can't get one since I have a DSL but if I buy it with my own money, thats a different story. Hopefully, I can get the money.


----------



## beedog19 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nah, I'm very satisfied with my DSL for now. I'd rather save the money for the inevitable DS successor. There's just not enough here to convince me to "upgrade".


----------



## kevenka (Oct 3, 2008)

Might aswell use the extra cash to get the arcade 360 ^^ but that's probably just me


----------



## shadow1w2 (Oct 3, 2008)

I can't wait to see new Slot 1 flashcards that mostly use the SD card slot xD
Still, I liked the origonal DS best.

I don't like the changes too much.
The bigger screens is nice, but cameras?
Low res ones too.
Do you really need to video conference on the go that much?
Not to mention most wont have another DS friend to vid confrence with anyway.

I think they are holding it back because they don't think the US market will eat it up quite as much as the Japanese market would.

It's looking more like a celphone than a DS or even a gaming machine.

Ya, I just dont like it too much.
Though interesting that they went that far with it.
One with a GBA slot would be nice xD


----------



## osirisFIVE (Oct 3, 2008)

Dude, I'll get it no matter what.

Don't know, something about it just has me hooked on all the Media Summit videos and shit.
Seriously, Nintendo's got some strange Brain-Scrambler connected to the videos.

DSi's GONNA BE AWESOME!!! (whenever we non-Japanese people get it)


----------



## JPH (Oct 3, 2008)

Of course - I'm going to buy it the moment it's up for pre-order!

I personally am disappointed it won't be released in America anytime soon, and that we'll be forced to import it for jacked up prices - but since it comes down to it, I'll pay any reasonable price to get ahold of one (the white one, mind you!).

Call me an easily-amazed kid who wastes his money, for all I care, I have fun with my new toys and gadgets!


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 3, 2008)

shadow1w2 said:
			
		

> One with a GBA slot would be nice xD


Exactly my thoughts


----------



## sdnoob (Oct 3, 2008)

Just maybe, maybe. I like my lite better.


----------



## MoonCHildus (Oct 3, 2008)

Defo will buy as soon as I can (either Jap or American import). For one I want to test the flashcarts and for two, I wonder what kind of unique gaming will the new accessories offer. Does anyone have a complete list of specs in terms of CPU / Gfx Chipset / etc and whatnot? Can we have a comparison concerning the pure technical abilities of the two machines?


----------



## nephdj (Oct 3, 2008)

Proberly, just started a new job that pays heaps.


----------



## webjedi (Oct 3, 2008)

Ducky said:
			
		

> If its hackable , Yeah.



Definitely a requirement.  I'm in no hurry and have no plans to buy the new one but could see making the leap in a year or so if hackable.  Otherwise serious doubt it.


----------



## Maz7006 (Oct 3, 2008)

webjedi said:
			
		

> Ducky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WHy would you want to hack it, it has all the things you need now, except for video playback, if its for playing ROMS and running homebrew then thats a different story. But i really think that nintendo are holding back a bit on this. It could have been WAY better.


----------



## vmkstar99 (Oct 3, 2008)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> I probably will get one. My mom said I can't get one since I have a DSL but if I buy it with my own money, thats a different story. Hopefully, I can get the money.



...Your mom would have actually bought it FOR you if you didn't have a DSL?


----------



## Prime (Oct 3, 2008)

eh

I'm not sure, I'm happy with my DSL right now and I don't play my DS much.

Maybe, Maybe not.


----------



## Searinox (Oct 3, 2008)

I would if I had money to spare for curiosity. But I don't and other than that there's no reason why I'd want it.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 3, 2008)

ya. it looks like fun.


----------



## night_chrono (Oct 3, 2008)

When I got my first DSL signed by Weird Al I put it on my trophy shelf and got another.  Recently I got my 2nd one signed by Anette Olzon (lead singer of nightwish).  So I have been saving up to buy ANOTHER new DSL.  I will probably wait for the DSi to come to the US and get that instead.

But since it has the built in web browser that means it has to have some kind of hardware upgrade over the DSL; which means that homebrew developed for it could take advantage of it and we could get some better stuff then what is currently possible on the DS/L


----------



## wynsezhello (Oct 3, 2008)

for some reason, the DSi looks a lot sexier than the ds lite. so maybe... if it really is ARRR friendly. 

but then again, for a portable guitar hero's sake, nah...


----------



## kevenka (Oct 3, 2008)

Let's just hope the new games won't be utilizing the extra ram space...That would suck =/


----------



## Flozem (Oct 3, 2008)

No way in hell...

1) offers barely anything new. The Pros do not outweigh the cons
2) too thin... I can barely hold my NDS-L comfortably for a lengthy amount of time
3) 3 megapixel camera... mwhuh... my phone does better...
4) too expensive
5) offers nothing my NDS-L can do with homebrew / flashcard
6) specialty games that utilize Slot2 become redundant
7) doesn't offer more processing power, so doesn't offer better graphics on the bigger screens
8) games might start utilizing the inbuilt extra ram, but I bet the rampack will be used for compatibility on the NDS-L (given time, we'll prolly be able to hack our roms into working them with the rampack or slot2 flashcards anyway)


----------



## UltraMagnus (Oct 3, 2008)

really depends if I can fly the jolly rodger from it really......

also, I am guessing it will never be able to play GBA games, and an emulator will be out of the questions.


----------



## kevenka (Oct 3, 2008)

sd slot changes that


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 3, 2008)

Nope. I'd never upgrade a working product with one that does the same thing unless there was a glaring flaw with the original, which there isn't. The only thing I don't like about the Lite is the corners digging into your hand while playing and I can live with that, otherwise I'm still pretty damn impressed with the shiny little guy.

I'm the kind of person who doesn't mind owning old models, they may have less functions but doesn't matter as long as it does what I need it to. Even if the extra functions are awesome I can live without it. Just how I am. But to address it properly, well in this case I've got a camera, don't use my DS outside of the house and the Lite already has web browsers (legit or otherwise). So no.

In fact I'm not even sure I'll buy the successor to the DS when that comes out in a few years. I've still got games on my Micro that I haven't finished, only so many games someone can play in a lifetime


----------



## themuddaload (Oct 3, 2008)

i probably wont end up getting this, unless my dsl breaks.

i want nintendo to come out with a ds with double the resolution on the screens (a little bigger), more ram for more graphically intense games, and a bitchin processor that will make the psp fanboys defacate themselves =)

but really, who cares about 2 crappy cameras anyways...

does the ds even have enough processing power to run voicechat and crappy .3mp video at the same time?


----------



## Crazyninjaguy (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm starting to save now lol 
DSi FTW ^^


----------



## Thunderboyx (Oct 4, 2008)

I would get it if I could ARRRR it.

If not, then my Ds lite is good for me, it has longer battery


----------



## Zanonymous (Oct 4, 2008)

Even if I could ARRRR it I still definitely not buying it, around $150 is a LOT and I could care less for a camera and probably stretched rez (doesn't matter if resolution is higher anyway..), I'd rather just buy a high-rez $150 camera, which I won't...


----------



## Upperleft (Oct 4, 2008)

Hell yea!
if wanted to play GBA games, GH or any game that require the 2nd slot, i still have my DS
and i CAN buy my games if i ever needed/wanted to, so no problem for me


----------



## Sir VG (Oct 4, 2008)

No video out, no NDS-GBA linking, not a chance.  This is a stupid move on Nintendo's part, IMO.

You dropped the ball on this one, Nintendo.


----------



## PettingZoo (Oct 5, 2008)

Ok I think most of you are fretting about how this is going to be a new system phasing out the DSL and the phat DS, you should read this article Here and it states that it isn't an upgrade but merely a sister product (ie the gameboy micro) though it might be a little more successful than the micro. I'm also thinking that maybe it has built-in rumble? and I have an idea. Many of you are going nuts about the slot-2 being taken away, a few angry that you can not use guitar hero: on tour, well you know how you can unscrew the cart that connects the guitar grip to the DS in order to use it with the DSL and phat DS. Well what if a small dongle is fitted into that slot which can wirelessly connect with with the DS, and a small dock add on can hold the guitar grip onto the iDS?

Personally I think the DS is trying to go the way between Xbox 360 and PSP due to the SD slot and Nintendo Points for the online shopping.
I don't know those are just my thoughts, and about buying it I might wait a few months after the release and get one as a toy after all I have 3 DSL's


----------



## Jdbye (Oct 5, 2008)

No way. Not a chance in hell.
It sucks. No GBA support, useless camera.
DS Ware and SD card that could have been added with a slot 1 cart.
Ugly-ish console that otherwise looks exactly like a DS Lite, just uglier.
Basically, it's pointless of them to even make the DSi. The only good feature could have been added with a slot 1 cart. And even the camera could have been added with a slot 1 cart. A built in camera on a handheld gaming console is USELESS.


----------



## DeadLocked (Oct 5, 2008)

Yes, It does have a much larger RAM built in... I'm gonna miss Guitar hero 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Oh yes I forgt to say, I am definately gettin a DSi)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 stupid phat XD


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Oct 5, 2008)

I won't be. I have a camera and mp3 player on my cell phone , which I take everywhere, so I don't need it for that. The possibility of running things from the built in sd is nice, but being that it's not sdhc, it cramps my style (I use about 6 gigs with ds, gba, and emus) Plus, I won't be able to play wario ware twisted or get my rumble.


----------



## IndependenceStud (Oct 5, 2008)

i might get one. for me, it all depends on how the games will be for it.

would an add-on gba slot be possible?

if so thats probably what they will do. take out the gba slot to make it slightly smaller, then sell an add-on 
gba slot that plugs in somewhere on the ds so they could make more money.


----------



## Syncr (Oct 5, 2008)

i might get one when its hacked


----------



## Perseid (Oct 6, 2008)

.TakaM said:
			
		

> Sir-Fritz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is absolutely not inevitable. The 360 is only partially hacked, the PS3 isn't hacked at all. I suspect it probably will be hacked, but it is certainly not "inevitable".

And, no, I'm not buying this thing. The US version doesn't even play MP3s. AAC only. What kind of crap is that?


----------



## Beware (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll be buying it.  It may not get hacked, but I find that highly unlikely given Nintendo's track record thus far.  We'll see.


----------



## Cermage (Oct 6, 2008)

depends, if homebrew opens up with the sd slot quite easily (mainly music playback). gonna trade(hopefully) my dsl in for it. Ill wait to see if flashcards work for it though.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 8, 2008)

I think my DS Lite is fine. Why change my DS when I don't need a crappy camera?


----------



## Frog (Oct 8, 2008)

well, i have a ds phat, so I'll be getting the dsi.
but only if flashcards can work on it.


----------



## The Teej (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm kind of on the fence. The GBA port going for me is a nonpoint, as I didn't really play GBA games on my DS. The music player is also a nonpoint, as I currently have a good enough music player and my dream phone (the C905) will do this when I get one. Pictures on the go might not be so bad, so it's not so much a nonpoint. The big points for me are:

The UK Price - It had better not be too much, say, more expensive then an XBOX 360 Arcade. Because if it is, that just takes the mickey. The priority factor will drop immensely if it's at £150.
Download Service - What will be available? Will there be a virtual handheld service to compliment the VC service? Will there be a way of playing my NES and SNES games on the DS?
The Screens - Sure, they're bigger, but they're the same resolution. How blurry will this make my games? Will there now be ghosting? 

Also, there's the homebrew factor. I'm interested in seeing if the DSi can play homebrew games right off the SD card, or at the very least, still play the flashcard I payed for? I'm not interested in playing ROMs on this new machine (much like I haven't been on the DSL, or the DS). Of course, one supports the other, so whatever.

It probably won't be an instant purchase for me, anyway. I've got bigger fish to fry.


----------



## IceRentoraa29 (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm not getting one until I can buy it under $100 and/or it comes in blue (I'm a blue freak  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## blackwolf1006 (Oct 8, 2008)

its such a shame that the majority of posters here will not buy the new system unless they can pirate games for it. What ever happen to supporting a company because you like the products they make. Please take a page out of the PSP's book. they lost more than half of their game maker in 1 year due to piracy (the PSP was failing, but the piracy issue is putting the nail in the coffin). 

I will be getting one of the new psp3000 and the new DSi when ever they come out. I support hand held market. I really want to see it around in the next 10 years. 

Black


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Oct 8, 2008)

@blackwolf: The bigger issue for me, and I'm sure a lot of other people, is that it doesn't really offer anything fundamentally better then what we have. Like I said, I have a camera and mp3 player, and I don't need the sd slot. Even if I didn't have a flash cart, I wouldn't buy it, when the DS lite suits me just fine. I see no reason in upgrading just for the heck of it.... There's some software I haven't updated in years because the old versions do what I need just fine.

Edit - And don't complain to me about not supporting Nintendo - I got a Virtual Boy when they first came out for 170$, and I have almost all the games for it. That's dedication.


----------



## PettingZoo (Oct 9, 2008)

mysticwaterfall said:
			
		

> And don't complain to me about not supporting Nintendo - I got a Virtual Boy when they first came out for 170$, and I have almost all the games for it. That's dedication.



OMG I has one of them xD, ah playing Mario Tennis on it it great... until your eyes hurt and you get a headache lol.


----------

